
Protip: Do Not Post A Pic Of A Pile Of Cash To Facebook - subhro
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/28/protip-do-not-post-a-pic-of-a-pile-of-cash-to-facebook/
======
subhro
I wonder what this really has to do with Tech. Seeing Techchrunch posting such
stuff is disheartening :-(

